# Proper form help



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

My first post. I hope it hasnt been asked too many times before.

I am a self taught archer and frankly not very good at it. Ive been shooting for years but recently developed the habbit of freezing below the X. I thought it was target panic but now Im thinking my back shoulder may be high. Ill have to check that when I shoot next. TP or not I need it fixed. 

After reading a lot on this site I know I need to go back to the drawing board to improve my accuracy and hopefully cure the problem I just explained. The problem with that is I dont have any coaches in my area. What I need is a book or article to help me learn proper form. Can anyone recommend anything for me??

Thanks a Bunch
ML Bunch


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I would recommend you get Larry Wise's book Core Archery. He also has it in DVD.


----------



## MissStalker (Nov 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPoBm7FzMXY Here is a good video.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCK5AqQF7nYbxfPe1iKNid4A has a series of videos breaking down each segment of the shot cycle.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade:yes a high shoulder can do that, a long DL can do that also.. im not much on youtube seems every tom-dick-harry has his own opinion most are pretty ugly..that seems to be a big issue on archery ..people try to help a fellow archers like... this worked for me... you ever hear that? or they get help from a friend , uncle, neighbor who has no business trying to help because they learned the same way...you can ask 10 archers the same q . and get 10 different answers...its sad.you can post a pic of yourself shooting a LEVEL target head to toe and a close up of the chest to face and post it here.most of the people who post here on a regular basis are pretty good. but it sounds like a form issue to me.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I will not mince words on this forum, so here goes: I would *highly recommend *ignoring the first video that was suggested. It is wrought with errors, flaws, and generally poor information. :mg: 

The Performance Archery video series by Allistair Whittingham are very good and provide sound, proven technical advice. 

As already stated, you'll get better recommendations after posting a head-to-toe pic of yourself shooting at a level target. Good luck!


----------

